# Time to own up



## 101669 (Nov 5, 2006)

As the title says I thought it only polite to own up to posting in "Polls and Surveys. I did this after having a discussion with a friend about MHF membership numbers and how anyone could join with absolutely no vetting at all. Hence joining as tigger2 with a fictional email address. I posted something that would glean a reply to prove that the post was seen by others as I did not believe it would be possible to do without being verified. So 2nd and last post from tigger2 Bye


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You little tinker....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tigger2

if you are still with us in a reading capacity I suggest you check out just how this site works, you are correct in that it is possible to join and get access to limited posting rights ...but to be a full member you need to Subscibe.. one of the reasons for this was to keep out the trolls and timewasters. Whilst you can post as a non Subsciber and may even get a lot of help you will only be part of the MHF community if you Subscibe

....in fact I think it may be a good idea if you check out how the whole Internet, Forum and Online experience works. Anyone who uses the internet and websites needs to understand just what they are dealing with. That's why I am here ...I look out for the inexperienced , and try to weed out the devious...

It is of course your choice, as it is anyone elses to join or not... so be it ...goodbye and safe travels

mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> anyone could join with absolutely no vetting at all.


lol we aren't a secret squirrel organisation, should i have sent the boys round for an interview


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Tigger2 (trigger2)

just a word of caution ... identify *foot* before pulling trigger....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I did not believe it would be possible to do without being verified."

Tigger2,

What verification did you have in mind as appropriate?

Dave


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Tigger2
....and your point is?
Presumably no animals or children were harmed during your experiment :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> What verification did you have in mind as appropriate?


Well to become a moderator I had to stand on one leg with my other trouser leg rolled up above my knee and repeat an oath in front of Nuke.
Following this they also surgically removed part of my brain and doubled the thickness of my skin. :lol:

mike


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

wow it must be boring down in tiggerland today. :lol: 

stew


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I was verified when I was a very young lad......


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oo - what fun! Personally, I think life's too short for playing silly games like this. What a shame we'll miss such tigger expereinces in the future - NOT.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Following this they also surgically removed part of my brain and doubled the thickness of my skin."

Mike,

Both seem prudent measures to me.

No, I just wondered what Tigger2 expected. As nuke says, MHF can't afford face-to-face vetting/ verification. Personally, I feel the current checks are more than adequate. An email gets forwarded to me, which automatically generates an MI5 report:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-124077.html#124077
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145088.html#145088

This showed complete consistency between Tigger2's ISP, Orange phone, 7 years of Dundee utility bills, Ofcom database, certain questionable records in Huddersfield and a host of other stuff I shouldn't publish here, that he was an all-around good bloke and so no reject email got sent back to nuke. And his name reminds me of chocolate and a chap on telly with a very high IQ, to boot.

Seems slick and fit-for-purpose enough to me. But I'd appreciate any suggestions from him if he thinks we are missing a trick here on MHF.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tigger2

Sorry to hear you weren't verified or vetted - do you have to give an anaesthetic to vet a Tigger - or will the elastic band method work?

It's clever of you to invent a fictional Email address, I'd never have thought of that :wink: 

Never mind, we've got your IP address now, we'll know you next time so we can skip the vetting etc. 8)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

It is rumoured he has been hacking into the USA awac defence system and our very own mi5 records dept, and felt like a real challenge, ergo MHF, and by the look of it he nearly got in 8O 
Geo
ps I was vetted when i joined,can i have another supply of worm tablets please


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Trigs has got a point. I just logged in, entered my password and got access to the photo album. 

It's good that these things are tested now and again. Keeps us on our toes.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Pusser said:


> It's good that these things are tested now and again. Keeps us on our toes.


Do you think he's a SUN :hotsun: :computer: reporter ?

 *Yesterday Buckingham Palace to-day MotorhomeFacts *

Double the Guard.

:werecomingforyou: :leftfighter2: :rightfighter6: :werecomingforyou:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

tigger2 said:


> As the title says I thought it only polite to own up to posting in "Polls and Surveys. I did this after having a discussion with a friend about MHF membership numbers and how anyone could join with absolutely no vetting at all. Hence joining as tigger2 with a fictional email address. I posted something that would glean a reply to prove that the post was seen by others as I did not believe it would be possible to do without being verified. So 2nd and last post from tigger2 Bye


 8O what a dipstick bye :roll: 8)

SARUMAN


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Guys,
Using the info supplied by Mike we know know what Tigger posted

>>HERE<<

Also what Tigger2 posted

>>Here<<
Now we have all of the Mhf network onto him, it will not be long before one of the boys is knocking on his door.

Strange Mike,
Have you checked the result of the second link? Now we know that is wrong 8O

Steve

ps
Codename
Mhf 007 and 3/4 retired from active duty, relisted due to security breach by Tigger


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

At a very cheap price of £190 , the Security Industry Authority will perform a 10 year emplyoment check on you, and yes you do get a certificate, and yes you can then work in the Security Industry.

My suggestion the Motorhome Industry Authority, where for £189 we will check that you are real and that you wish to stay real, ( we will send an e mail back to your e mail address ) that will be £189 please Mr Tigger.

As Karl Marx said ( surely Groucho ) " I would not want to join any club that would have me as a member "

Count De Bottles of Burgundy ( drat you note this is not my real name )


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I’m not sure which is sadder tigger going to the trouble of doing what he did or the fact that he posted and told us about it :lol: ….I think the latter…very sad person who needs medical help.


MHS…Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If he's trying to convince himself that MHF is not worthy of his subscription, then I'll happily pay his subs for him if it allows him to move on with his life.

Dave


----------



## 101669 (Nov 5, 2006)

Boy are you lot some nasty peeps my point was that MHF 13000 members I think not


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tigger2 said:


> So 2nd and last post from tigger2 Bye


Naughty Tigger2 you were telling porkies.

By the way, the posts that followed your curt goodbye were, IMHO, in the main TIC.

and the place to go to check to real membership is >> HERE << .. ...they are the ones that really count :lol: they all voted with their wallet... much better than any poll.

Mike


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> If he's trying to convince himself that MHF is not worthy of his subscription, then I'll happily pay his subs for him if it allows him to move on with his life.
> Dave


very generous offer Dave but trig is beyond redemption... I, however, am not and I need to move on with _*my*_ life...

You have the address for the cheque :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Graham - Indeed. Well you do make it rather easy with your website. Tigger2 was another matter altogether and took me 10 minutes.

Tigger2 - I quite agree with you regarding 13000, which is why I find other MHF stats, such as that of unique visitors (not web-bots) and members per month much more impressive, just not published.

Anyway, full marks for owning up. Now, about those subs ..... 

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the plug Dave :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> my point was that MHF 13000 members I think not


the same statistics issues are encountered on ALL internet forum sites not just MHF, people join a site, find the info they want and move on (MHF sustains this with its free join up that is extremely easy to use as you have found and its free 10 posts) secondly people join a site then forget their credentials and create a duplicate account instead of trying to dig up the old details, both of these things create membership figures that can be misleading, but as DABurleigh mentions above, the fact of the matter is that every month MHF gets around 30,000 unique individuals perusing the site spending a great deal of time on it and as you have seen we have a core membership that are very loyal, good friends who regularly meet up at our social events, we ARE the biggest online motorhome community in the UK and probably Europe even when these aspects of membership of taken into account.

Why have such a hang up about MHF membership figures anyway, oh unless you are a member of another site maybe trolling on here ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tigger2 said:


> Boy are you lot some nasty peeps my point was that MHF 13000 members I think not


Actually I doubt whether you will find a nicer bunch of people on the internet anywhere than on MHF. If you did get some iffy comments your original post was not really geared for a Welcome Trigger message which you would have got had you introduced yourself in a polite and friendly manner rather than your criticism followed by a curt Good bye.

In other words, had you introduced yourself nicely you could have then pointed out your criticism and it would have been taken in good faith rather than you having a quick pop and gone.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Does it REALLY matter if there are "only 1400" or so paid-up members rather than 14000 . . . the main point is we ENJOY using our vans and being part of MHF lets us enjoy it with other like minded people - its not a willie waving competition, its a lifestyle; 
if Tigger2 is happy I'm happy for him - perhaps he can now go on to greater things like finding out EXACTLY how many illegals are in the country . . that should keep him occupied for a l-o-n-g time :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_EXACTLY how many illegals are in the country_

or of course _how long is a piece of string_. Please let us know which answer you arrive at first :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stew, how far back do you want to go? The welsh could justifiably contend that we are all illegals. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Not a lot of people know this,  but welsh was the the language of Boudicea and King Arthur.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley 

Dwi awron wxcited at adnabod Bwy an 'n anghyfreithiol ddinesydd i mewn 'r UK. Dwi 'n barod at ca pawb bathau chan handouts :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well my lot came over here in 1066 when some proto-frog was given lands around what is now Somerset and Gloucestershire which is why in most telephone directories my name gets a page or so but in Bristol you can't throw a stone without hitting one. (my dad used to put it more bluntly still).

Regards Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Olley
> Dwi awron wxcited at adnabod Bwy an 'n anghyfreithiol ddinesydd i mewn 'r UK. Dwi 'n barod at ca pawb bathau chan handouts :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


Hi Stew
According to web translation:
I am being now wxcited to know I May be cowardly ' heartburn unlawful citizen in ' group UK. I am being ' heartburn ready to I have everyone kinds with handouts.

take some rennies :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

web translations mate :lol: :lol: 

How did Alfie enjoy his weekend with his Grandparents.

Incidently does anyone mind that this thread has gone off topic - thought not :lol: 

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stew he loved it, his grandparents forgot just how much time babys take up. :lol: we are worn out. don't know how you two manage, but then you are only a youngster after all. :lol: 

Stayed at Thorntons holt campsite sunday night and in the morning took him around the site and demonstrated my knowledge of birds, :lol: chickens, ducks, pheasant and some white fluffy chickens? he was very impressed.  

Hope jessica is ok.

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi stew, how far back do you want to go? The welsh could justifiably contend that we are all illegals. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not a lot of people know this,  but welsh was the the language of Boudicea and King Arthur.
> 
> Olley


Good news that is. I can get a grant to get me out of here.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

If there was a vetting system Tigger probably wouldn,t get on MHF. No-one needs you Tigger and you obviously have nothing to contribute to a brilliant forum such as MFH.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yep Tigger,
You could even make mistakes and then go back and edit them, can't you plumbill 
MFH or MHF :?:



plumbill said:


> contribute to a brilliant forum such as MFH.


No worry mate I do it all the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Stevecar :lol: :lol: I think I got slightly carried away. It was definately MHF that I was talking about, honestly.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think Tigger2 has done extremely well with his first post as we are already on page 3 of replies. I think my first post got 1 reply and that was mine. Whatever points of view have been expressed, it made entertaining reading for me so in my book, a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Has someone pulled the trigger on Tigger? 
In fact as has someone pulled the trigger on Tigger2?
I'm sure I have read that somewhere before?

Time to go before Pusser has us all doing exercises 



> a worthwhile exercise.


 :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 101669 (Nov 5, 2006)

Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite? or are you too juvenile for that??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tigger2 said:


> Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite? or are you too juvenile for that??


And it's not juvenile to complain about non-existant security, and create another account just to prove it? And the point of that was? As I see it, you haven't answered any of the questions the owner (Nukeadmin) asked. What exactly is the problem?

And nasty posts can be deleted very easily. Just report it (using the "report" button), and a moderator will be along to check it out. They're very good at removing stuff that could be considered as offensive.

I don't understand why you say you're leaving, and come back to post. But hey, I've got time. I'll sit and chat if you like.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tigger2 said:


> Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite?


this is getting a bit like Groundhog Day

Nasty and Impolite ....moi 

Now if you want to try nasty, go and join >>This Lot<< .... they were just SO rude to Tony.

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> tigger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite?
> ...


The Lions den 8O Tiggybabe will not survive here, neither would I. Best to go with some really good jam recipes or unique ironing methods otherwise you're dead meat.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> tigger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite?
> ...


Sorry that ref went over my head which Tony and WI post? There must be a smiley for over my head but I can't find it.

Regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Sorry that ref went over my head which Tony and WI post? There must be a smiley for over my head but I can't find it.


Tony Blair (gor' bless 'im) :roll: when the venerable ladies of he WI gave him a slow handclap. Good for them! =D>

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

tigger2 said:


> Like I said earlier MHF has some nasty peeps posting, ever thought of being polite?


Errmm, was that reference to me? If so bring it on, I can take it.
I believe Tigger/Tigger2 is a woman, if you look at the postings surely it is a woman?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> I believe Tigger/Tigger2 is a woman, if you look at the postings surely it is a woman?


Do we really care? And aren't we giving him/her just what he/she wants? "Look, Tiddles, they're talking about me. ME! I must be really important!"

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Every village has one, so I cannot see why websites cannot have one too. 8)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe this is the approach

Hello Tigger2, welcome to Mhf, on this site you will find a collection of members from all walks of live, with a vast amount of Knowledge and experience. Feel free to ask away and someone will get back to you.
This is not just an information website it is for anyone and everyone to participate or not, you can just ask and receive reply or participate in one of the discussions we have, they range from the serious to the ridiculous. As they say the choice is yours.

Welcome again and I hope you attend one of our Rallies/Meets as this is a way of gaining new friends. That is if you desire, you could just attend and keep your self to yourself the choice is yours.

Why not pay the £10 subscription this entitles you to visit other areas of the site and entitles you to a discount from: Insurance, parts etc.

Now as you can see I have chosen to reply like i have, I have not been forced into it. I reply as I feel, if it offends I am sorry, if it is too offensive then the moderators get involved.

Anyway I have wasted enough time on this thread, if you feel the need to communicate with me further then please pm me. It will only cost you £10 unless you use an already subscribed account.

Bye Bye Tigger.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Every village has one, so I cannot see why websites cannot have one too. 8)


I wanted to be one too, applied to several villages in Devon but they said I was over-qualified

Frank


----------

